# Moral of the Story - Zoe Ball



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

So for the uninitiated Zoe Ball is a television presenter here in the UK, she's been married to DJ Fatboy Slim for 17 years.

She was blatantly caught cheating on him, making out with an OM in public. The brazenness of her display led me to believe she had probably done it before, and lo and behold five years into her marriage she had an affair with her husband's friend. I doubt it was just the two, no chance she was faithful during those 17 years and there are probably more OM's out there, especially celebrities who's rather keep these things out of the spotlight.

Now she's "dumped" him, more likely she filed for divorce. I remember thinking, so your wife has been caught tonguing down another man and some of the stuff she came out with after just had me shaking my head. She publicly emasculated the poor bloke and now, after taking her back/reconciling, she's gone anyway and will probably be on the arm of another man in months.

She should have got the hook the first time, saved himself all those years of nonsense.

Zero tolerance for cheaters. Men like this really get my blood boiling.

Zoe Ball and Fatboy Slim split following 18 years of marriage | Daily Mail Online

Here's the article on the affair with the DJ...again just shaking my head

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-157286/I-didnt-wreck-Zoes-marriage.html


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

She's a pig. The Daily Mail loves hags like these. 


Slim doesn't need to worry. He will get himself a new woman fast. They will be lining up at his doorstep.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

I doubt he was faithful too.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Her father is Johnny Ball, a very popular and talented TV presenter who made maths and science fun and accessible.

His daughter took the path of making herself accessible. Sadly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

You can plainly see in her body language in the pictures that she's not really into him, even in the wedding pictures. 
Then kissing the other guy, looks like she's more into him. 
Don't know if alcohol is to blame for the behaviour but she probably uses it as an excuse. 
Sad story but not uncommon unfortunately. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm sure he's really broken up over her leaving.

:lol: :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

There's a ten year gap between their two children. Those things happen but when you're dealing with a serial cheater that's the sort of thing that makes you wonder.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Why British men marry is one of the worlds great mysteries. I wish they would just stop it.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Why British men marry is one of the worlds great mysteries. I wish they would just stop it.


He's taking your advice, @bandit.45.

But wife-to-be doesn't give up that easy!


----------



## weltschmerz (Feb 18, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> Why British men marry is one of the worlds great mysteries. I wish they would just stop it.


No bloody clue, mate. We're just a bunch of sad cucks.

Zoe always did look like something I put in me mouth the other day. Geez.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

weltschmerz said:


> No bloody clue, mate. We're just a bunch of sad cucks.
> 
> Zoe always did look like something I put in me mouth the other day. Geez.


 @weltschmerz, I don't like to think of it as being like that, but I suppose you are right.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

weltschmerz said:


> No bloody clue, mate. We're just a bunch of sad cucks.
> 
> Zoe always did look like something I put in me mouth the other day. Geez.


Oh God. I didn't need that mental image. 

British men are good decent blokes. But it's time to take back the power Queen Victoria stole from you.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Speak for yourselves, I'm no ****, nor neither am I powerless, it just raged me how blatantly she did it, then played it off as if it were nothing.

I'm sure Norman's no angel either but in this day and age had he banged, it more than likely would have come out in the papers.

And yes..don't get her appeal either. She looks like a spitting image doll.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I just realised there is a sort of non sequitur in the title of the thread:

"Moral" and "Zoe Ball" do not fit together at all well.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

BobSimmons said:


> Speak for yourselves, I'm no ****, nor neither am I powerless, it just raged me how blatantly she did it, then played it off as if it were nothing.
> 
> I'm sure Norman's no angel either but in this day and age had he banged, it more than likely would have come out in the papers.
> 
> And yes..don't get her appeal either. She looks like a spitting image doll.


That's good for you, Bob. 

But some of us went through the mill, one way or another.


----------



## BrokenLady (Jan 19, 2015)

Bandit.

"Why British men marry is one of the worlds great mysteries. I wish they would just stop it."

As an English woman I frequently wish my husband of 20 years had taken your advise!!


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Men..Do not be like Norman Cook! Please. For the love of god!

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/fatboy-slim-desperate-bid-save-8964633#rlabs=16%20rt$sitewide%20p$2

I found this paragraph interesting

“Her natural setting is to be a flirt and when she’s drunk she’s unstoppable. She’ll often snog men, but Norman adores her.

“It’s seen as her letting her hair rather than anything significant, but obviously people do read into it.

"He is prepared to forgive an awful lot — particularly when he knows her escapades are sparked by drunkenness rather than a desire to be with someone else."

One imagines she's already detached so she's letting her hair down..and everything down..


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

BobSimmons said:


> Men..Do not be like Norman Cook! Please. For the love of god!
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/fatboy-slim-desperate-bid-save-8964633#rlabs=16%20rt$sitewide%20p$2
> 
> ...










[/url]via Imgflip Meme Generator[/IMG]


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Who knew Fatboy Slim was such a cuckold? What a loser.

As someone said, he could have a knew girl on his arm in a day.

I just don't get it. You learn something new everyday on TAM.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I would never date a woman from the Commonwealth. The reputation is just too negative. American women are tough enough to navigate as it is, and I don't need the extra stress.


----------

